# Pet Peeves



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Them dang women yelling woohoo every time they shoot a 12 or something....drives me crazy....hahahhahahhaha


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Them dang women yelling woohoo every time they shoot a 12 or something....drives me crazy....hahahhahahhaha


Who does that????


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL....I think I read that on here before!!! Seems like it was right after the ASA in London, KY last year. At least we have a good time when we shoot!


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

My biggest pet peeve is when someone starts smoking right as I get ready to shoot. Drives me NUTS!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

My favorite thing to do is light up before I shoot, let the smoke hang out my mouth, shoot a 12 woohoo then go to the *****ter and let the door slam when I come out!


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

My only pet peeve is that we don't have 3Ds year round where I live!


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

That whoever sets up the shots/targets don't seem to take into consideration that not everone is gonna be 6 ft tall.
There have been some targets set where I could never see the animal, let along take the shot either due to the curvature of the ground or because someone though it cool to shoot over a tall bush. 
So guys....when you set up the courses, please keep the shooters height in mind. We all want to have fun.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Girls who think it's a beauty contest instead of an archery competition. Now, I'm not saying go grudge, I make sure I look good too, but c'mon, really? Cowgirl bling belts and tons of makeup don't make you shoot better no more than having a sex change would make you Levi.

And WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I had to shoot thru a hill once...that was pretty fun...I cussed the guy out when I got done that set it!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

soldiergirl81 said:


> Girls who think it's a beauty contest instead of an archery competition. Now, I'm not saying go grudge, I make sure I look good too, but c'mon, really? Cowgirl bling belts and tons of makeup don't make you shoot better no more than having a sex change would make you Levi.
> 
> And WOOHOO!!!!


That last part is funny right there, I don't care who you are!!! And I was just considering that so I could shoot better...lol WOOHOOO


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

absolutecool said:


> That last part is funny right there, I don't care who you are!!! And I was just considering that so I could shoot better...lol WOOHOOO


Who hasn't?!? I mean that guy could hit 14's in his sleep for pete's sake!


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

People loudly yacking on their cell phones when it's their turn to shoot... then shouting WOOHOOO! when they shoot over the hill and into the target because they are taller than me.


----------



## boosted98mitsu (Aug 11, 2010)

I might get flamed for this since we only do 3D's for fun but I can't stand when a group of 7 guys shoot and then each one goes to the target to analyze each others shot and critique what could have been done better......can't you just score it then as you're walking to the next target discuss what you could do better?? Another pet peeve is watching people who obviously are pulling too much poundage try to pull back their bow...it's hilarious and somewhat dangerous all at the same time. There is one guy we encounter at almost every shoot and he literally has to lean back and hold the bow as if he is shooting at the sky to just to pull his bow back. Sad part is he has his son doing practically the same thing!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

My biggest pet peeve is to go to a shoot and find the course is not well marked! I want to know which direction to go to get to the next target! I don't want to make a mistake and be in someones line of fire!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Personally I love my Bling Belt, don't you know it's the new 3D high fashion statement?? However I do not wear makeup when shooting 3D, it draws bugs I think.

I hate when a single person or small group come up behind our group and get all in our faces and start up a conversation about who they know and what we are doing wrong. I wish they would stay back from our group or at least shut up while we are trying to shoot.


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

Do any of you ever feel like our shooting isn't expected to be quite as good as the mens? That bothers me some. If I shoot a few points down, people will still think that's awesome and they will congratulate me just as much (if not more) as the guy who shot 40 up. If one of the guys ends up a few points down, it's just horrible, though!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

XForce Girl said:


> Personally I love my Bling Belt, don't you know it's the new 3D high fashion statement?? However I do not wear makeup when shooting 3D, it draws bugs I think.
> 
> I hate when a single person or small group come up behind our group and get all in our faces and start up a conversation about who they know and what we are doing wrong. I wish they would stay back from our group or at least shut up while we are trying to shoot.


I guess if I am ever in a group behind you I shall stay with my group....I am notorious for wandering around..and I know people who know people.....


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

ksp2089 said:


> Do any of you ever feel like our shooting isn't expected to be quite as good as the mens? That bothers me some. If I shoot a few points down, people will still think that's awesome and they will congratulate me just as much (if not more) as the guy who shot 40 up. If one of the guys ends up a few points down, it's just horrible, though!


Ummm yeah.....we were somewhere one year at a big shoot and I shot good, like 2 down the first day...well the guy that rooms with us called his wife and I am sure she asked how everyone did, he said we just stunk it up...I said HELLO....I shot 2 down, that is damn good.....They have such fragile egos


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

crowinghen said:


> People loudly yacking on their cell phones when it's their turn to shoot... then shouting WOOHOOO! when they shoot over the hill and into the target because they are taller than me.


I don't talk on the phone because everyone I know is at the shoot...lol


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

XForce Girl said:


> Personally I love my Bling Belt, don't you know it's the new 3D high fashion statement??


LOL, no can't say that I did know that, I guess I missed that memo!! Oh well! WOOHOO!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

ksp2089 said:


> Do any of you ever feel like our shooting isn't expected to be quite as good as the mens? That bothers me some. If I shoot a few points down, people will still think that's awesome and they will congratulate me just as much (if not more) as the guy who shot 40 up. If one of the guys ends up a few points down, it's just horrible, though!


Yep!! Hubby shot like 2 down one day, while I shot 8 down. He was sooooo bummed about his, but was calling his buddies telling them what an awesome job I did. I love the praise and all, but yes I think women are just expected not to shoot as good as the guys, as a general opinion. I make a side-bet with myself anytime hubby and I shoot to do as good as him. It usually works. Half the time I out-shoot him. Oh well.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

absolutecool said:


> I guess if I am ever in a group behind you I shall stay with my group....I am notorious for wandering around..and I know people who know people.....


I think that came out wrong, sorry. 
I mean the local shoots and some of the guys just literally stand over my shoulder, like he's inspecting my shooting. 
Not the social side of it, I love to talk to people too. it's more the annoying people who don't even try to make friends, just stand there and run their mouth, but not in a "I want to make friends way"
This happens at the local shoots, never had an issue at the pro ams, mostly because we're all girls on the course and we know how to act.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

What I find to be funny about the men is that they do seem to expect women to shoot worse and when they ask how some of us did and it turns out we did as well or better than them after having half the years of experience! Whoooo Hoooo!
Seriously I could care less who I do or do not beat. What I am more concerned about is making my best shots and meeting or exceeding my personal goals.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Stubby'smom said:


> Seriously I could care less who I do or do not beat. What I am more concerned about is making my best shots and meeting or exceeding my personal goals.


I agree! Thats the best way to compete, I set a goal everytime I go out and try to meet or exceed it, and I usually do. The times that I've tried to "beat" everyone I've shot with it ends up in me shooting worse.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

soldiergirl81 said:


> I agree! Thats the best way to compete, I set a goal everytime I go out and try to meet or exceed it, and I usually do. The times that I've tried to "beat" everyone I've shot with it ends up in me shooting worse.


Same way for me, I just want to see improvement in myself. That's all I care about. I tend to put enough stress on myself, adding the stress of trying to beat someone would be too much to handle.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Heck I try to win every time I step out on the range, yeah it may put 'stress' on me but to get to the top of your game you gotta play it like you want it. I don't like losing, I am tired of losing and I want to win, I want to win every local shoot and every national shoot I go to.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

absolutecool said:


> Heck I try to win every time I step out on the range, yeah it may put 'stress' on me but to get to the top of your game you gotta play it like you want it. I don't like losing, I am tired of losing and I want to win, I want to win every local shoot and every national shoot I go to.


Agree, I want to WIN. 

Absolutecool? Do you find that you shoot better under pressure? I seem to.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

XForce Girl said:


> Agree, I want to WIN.
> 
> Absolutecool? Do you find that you shoot better under pressure? I seem to.


One of my most proud moments...braggers rights local ******* shoot...me and a guy tied....one of the guys said SHOOT OFF....we flipped, he had to shoot first, he shot an eight....I tinkered around a minute, drew back and shot a dead center 12......he has yet to live it down..lol


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Sweet!!!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

absolutecool said:


> one of my most proud moments...braggers rights local ******* shoot...me and a guy tied....one of the guys said shoot off....we flipped, he had to shoot first, he shot an eight....i tinkered around a minute, drew back and shot a dead center 12......he has yet to live it down..lol


love that!!


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

absolutecool said:


> One of my most proud moments...braggers rights local ******* shoot...me and a guy tied....one of the guys said SHOOT OFF....we flipped, he had to shoot first, he shot an eight....I tinkered around a minute, drew back and shot a dead center 12......he has yet to live it down..lol


I just gotta chime in on that one...Cool...you forgot the WHOOO HOO!:chortle: Congrats on the win though BTW.:thumb:


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

soldiergirl81 said:


> Yep!! Hubby shot like 2 down one day, while I shot 8 down. He was sooooo bummed about his, but was calling his buddies telling them what an awesome job I did. I love the praise and all, but yes I think women are just expected not to shoot as good as the guys, as a general opinion. I make a side-bet with myself anytime hubby and I shoot to do as good as him. It usually works. Half the time I out-shoot him. Oh well.


I don't 3D shoot but I have noticed this in the hunting world. This year in the hunting competition thread, one guy from my team the previous year came on and said you guys are lucky, Alpha Doe will get you all some points guaranteed. One of the guys that was on this years team said "yeah that's funny she will prolly get more points than me." I said to him...why would that be funny? Would it be funny if one of the other guys on the team got more points than you?" He was like "no"... I just don't understand...why we have a handicap with bows.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Because we're women. Simple. We will always be "handicapped" because of it. And that's ok. Because I like WINNING at my local shoots and shooting just as good as some of the guys. 

Now if I can just get some more ASA experience........

WOOHOO!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Another couple of my pet peeves are the local shoots. When they don't have enough classes for the kids, some will lump all the kids together in a "youth" class so the little ones have to shoot with the 15 year olds. They quickly get discouraged. And clubs that don't offer a Womens Open class, there are a few of us who have open set-ups and they will try to put us in the womens hunter class, then the women hunter shooters get mad because it isn't fair to them. So most of the time we end up having to shoot for fun or shooting against the men open shooters.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

absolutecool said:


> Heck I try to win every time I step out on the range, yeah it may put 'stress' on me but to get to the top of your game you gotta play it like you want it. I don't like losing, I am tired of losing and I want to win, I want to win every local shoot and every national shoot I go to.


Oh, I want to win too lol! If I meet my goals winning or placing well usually follows.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Stubby'smom said:


> Oh, I want to win too lol! If I meet my goals winning or placing well usually follows.


Yep!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

XForce Girl said:


> Another couple of my pet peeves are the local shoots. When they don't have enough classes for the kids, some will lump all the kids together in a "youth" class so the little ones have to shoot with the 15 year olds. They quickly get discouraged. And clubs that don't offer a Womens Open class, there are a few of us who have open set-ups and they will try to put us in the womens hunter class, then the women hunter shooters get mad because it isn't fair to them. So most of the time we end up having to shoot for fun or shooting against the men open shooters.


Yeah, our club was lumping the kids all together too until another gal and I put up a stink and ran a couple shoots where we seperated the classes for the kids. They started in about cost of trophy's and what not but there is no better way to encourage kids and new shooters by having them place well in their own classes even if they are the only one. The kids have a trophy to show their friends and that is what counts. 
With the women's classes sometimes they will try to put us in with the men. I guess it's ok but I like having women's classes.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Stubby'smom said:


> Yeah, our club was lumping the kids all together too until another gal and I put up a stink and ran a couple shoots where we seperated the classes for the kids. They started in about cost of trophy's and what not but there is no better way to encourage kids and new shooters by having them place well in their own classes even if they are the only one. The kids have a trophy to show their friends and that is what counts.
> With the women's classes sometimes they will try to put us in with the men. I guess it's ok but I like having women's classes.


For my new club I have 3 classes for the kids, Cubs= 8 and under, Youth 9-13, and Senior Youth 14-17, yea there is more cost to the awards but we also get more kids shooting thus "more revenue". None of the other area clubs have this and people really like it, all the kids 8 & under get a medal no matter how they place.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

absolutecool said:


> Heck I try to win every time I step out on the range, yeah it may put 'stress' on me but to get to the top of your game you gotta play it like you want it. I don't like losing, I am tired of losing and I want to win, I want to win every local shoot and every national shoot I go to.


Absolute: one of my pet peeves is people saying they are just there to have fun and don't care how they do. Hey I didn't drive 9 hours to have fun (ok, fun is part of it) but I will tell you straight up I want to win (and 1 day I will- lol).


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

Couple more:

1. Negative Nancys and Debbie Downers. I am trying my best to build myself up, mental training is as important as physical training and I don't want someone chanting "I suck" behind me.

2. pushers: this is the group behind you that obviously knows you are also waiting to move to your next stake but tries to push you to move early.


Couple positives:

1. Shooting with people like Absolute and TN.

2. feeling your muscles work together after you warm up.

3. The joy of seeing a 42 yard warthog 12 (2nd stake in Louisiana)

4. knowing that you can shoot with the best of them and be competitive.

5. Staying positive in the face of adversity.

Need i say more.....


----------



## MAMA BigDog (Apr 27, 2011)

Jonell-I'm with you, no offense to smokers but as I use to smoke the smell drives me crazy. To the smokers, I'm not putting you down, just a peeve of mine because the wind always seems to blow it in my direction.
My pet peeve for last weekends shoot was the people who were the annoying ones behind you trying to push you on and talking loudly while we're trying to shoot...so we let them shoot through...some how they eneded up back behind us again during the 2nd half and kept doing the same thing but increasing their rudeness and making comments. 
The bottom line is, as someone I shot with told me, I've paid my fee for it, gotten a babysitter and driven where ever I needed to go to get there just as everyone else has. So we all have to try to play nice together I guess.


----------



## deepsprayj (Nov 4, 2011)

Lets face facts here women are usually expected to shoot worse because a large portion of women shooters are there because the husband drug them along. My wife is in this group. She shoots with me because she loves me and spending time with me, not because she loves archery. Kinda like when us guys go to the romantic comedy. We most certainly do not go because we want yo see the movie. We go because the wife wants to and we want to support there interests as well. I swear I almost gouged my own eyes out during that last vampire love story mess, but I went cause I love my girl.

I am blessed with a wife that shares my addictions


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Another thing I hate is when you are the last group to go through and they are on your heels tearing targets down. I mean sitting there on a wheeler right next to you when you are trying to shoot. I don't mind tearing targets down as I go through but I don't need the pick up crew there rushing me. 
I guess that's enough negative for me lol! 3D and target shooting is fun! Winning makes it even more fun! Whooo Hooo!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

archermarj said:


> Absolute: one of my pet peeves is people saying they are just there to have fun and don't care how they do. Hey I didn't drive 9 hours to have fun (ok, fun is part of it) but I will tell you straight up I want to win (and 1 day I will- lol).


Thanks Marj, I know for the past couple or three years I was mainly on a social excursion and would be happy to even hit 40 targets. 

Now this year I am hoping things will be different. Things are finally falling into place again and I expect to be competitive. I am tired of being the doormat and patsy. Whatever shoots we go to I want to be competitieve, I have done it before, I know I can again!!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, I am there to have fun. Because if you're not having fun then why shoot? But I am still competitive, and I still would like to win too. Especially ASA, I mean my very first ASA shoot day and I shoot 5 12's...really? Competition makes me pay attention to everything more, but I don't get stressed over things. That's a sure fire way to mind screw yourself instead of someone else doing it for you.

I guess a pet peeve of mine could be those that are so serious that they think they can't talk or anything. Yes, your competing, but I like to talk to my group some, makes the day better and you might make a friend or two.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

Hey, not saying that I am not having fun out there. I have lost track of how many seasons I have been shooting ASA/IBO circuits. I have shot with a lot of women. Some are say they are there to have fun and some are way too serious. I fall in between the two. No one I have ever shot with can say that I am too serious, but I do take my shooting seriously. When I am on the stake everything else fades away and that is the reason I am there. I am there to win and if I don't believe it I won't be there. In any sport that you play, you practice, and put time and effort into it and when you get to a tournament/match/championship you take it seriously. Now when I step off the stake,that is a different story. Then it is time to throw peanuts at friends, talk about how to pimp my stool, score nickle bags (of beef jerky) from friends, dancing, singing and laughing. I love both aspects of archery. You got to take it seriously then you can have fun.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

Absolute:
Are you going to be around this year? What class? Georgia?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

We were going to make Georgia our first one but with gas the way it is going I have a feeling it will be London, Metro and the classic.

I am staying in wk40...

What about you?


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

archermarj said:


> Absolute: one of my pet peeves is people saying they are just there to have fun and don't care how they do. Hey I didn't drive 9 hours to have fun (ok, fun is part of it) but I will tell you straight up I want to win (and 1 day I will- lol).


Uh oh! I'm a living, breathing pet peeve then, lol!
Although I do keep track of how I do at each shoot with the goal of improving, I really do just go to have fun. Many of the 3Ds here are in such beautiful places: high mountains, red rock country, pinon deserts. I'll drive 3-4 hours just to shoot in some of the Navajo Nation or Pueblo/Reservation shoots just because the landscape is so amazing. And it's great visiting with fellow shooters who don't normally make it to shoots closer to where I live. Plus, I'm a sucker for frybread and mutton stew!


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

ABQ: Local shoots I am all about being there for fun, working on form and improving. When I head to the ASA National shoots is when I take things a little more seriously. I ran into a lot of people that were out for fun when I shot women's hunter (in no way am I dimensing serious shooters in the class, it is a respectable class with great shooters). I think there is a lot more shooters in this class that are really there for fun, but no one can deny that they want to win. I guess the real pet peeve, is the people that say they don't care if they win or not. Everyone wants to win.

Absolute: shooting Women's Open A this year. I really wanted to judge distance and was planning on moving to Open B, but there are not enough shooters in that class. Had to make a decision between Known and Open and bit the bullet and moved up. Hope it is the right move. I can't wait to see you, maybe we'll wrangle TN and head out for a steak dinner. No doubt you are going to be competitive. You shot me lights out a couple years. Glad you are staying in known 40 or else I would be worried.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

archermarj said:


> ABQ: Local shoots I am all about being there for fun, working on form and improving. When I head to the ASA National shoots is when I take things a little more seriously. I ran into a lot of people that were out for fun when I shot women's hunter (in no way am I dimensing serious shooters in the class, it is a respectable class with great shooters). I think there is a lot more shooters in this class that are really there for fun, but no one can deny that they want to win. I guess the real pet peeve, is the people that say they don't care if they win or not. Everyone wants to win.


Point taken! In terms of competition, the biggest challenge for me is I'm almost always the only Women's Barebow shooter. So, depending on the shoot, I'm either lumped into another class shooting against women who use sights and releases (meaning I stand almost no chance of winning or even placing--yet!), or I win a default first place (which doesn't mean much since I didn't outshoot anyone). It's a tough call...in lieu of the competition, I have to go for fun and just see if I can outshoot my most recent score--or some of the male barebow shooters! :wink:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Don't think of a win in your class that you are the only one in doesn't mean much, it means everyone else was too dang scared to show up and shoot against you!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

We should have a show...Pimp my Stool.....and score nickle bags....lol


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> Don't think of a win in your class that you are the only one in doesn't mean much, it means everyone else was too dang scared to show up and shoot against you!!!!


Aha! Why didn't I think of that? My wicked-bad barebow skills scared off the competition, LOL. That and me hollering "Woohoo!" all the time!


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Stubby'smom said:


> Another thing I hate is when you are the last group to go through and they are on your heels tearing targets down. I mean sitting there on a wheeler right next to you when you are trying to shoot. I don't mind tearing targets down as I go through but I don't need the pick up crew there rushing me.


That drives me nuts, too. I got involved with a local 3D club, and that's one of the things I'm hoping we can put an end to. The club wonders why fewer people are coming to their 3Ds, but when you make shooters feel hurried and unwelcome, they're not going to come back...


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

I agree with Absolute: if you are the only person in a class, it is that no one wants to show up to face you. Intimidation grrrr . Drives me nuts if people try to hurry you so they can pull targets. It only happened to me once, and the club sent out a couple of teenagers to pull targets. They were really distracting, but I chalked it up to being a teen. Can't imagine adults making the same mistake.


----------



## deepsprayj (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh, that must be it. I figured I was the only one in the middle of the desert shooting a FITA recurve. Turns out I am so good that the other person within a 100 square miles that owns one is too scared to shoot against me. Lol!

I am blessed with a wife that shares my addictions


----------

